# rgDetail - Ferrari 308 Quattrovalve



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

rgDetail
Ferrari 308 Quattrovalve 

In need of some revival was this low mileage, well kept example of an Italian super car. The interior had previously been re-trimmed with one or two changes to the original design, chosen by a very good customer of mine.

Hope you all enjoy reading this as much as I enjoyed detailing it :thumb:

Average paintwork conditions:





































So, plenty of swirls, a few buffer trails, and the odd spot of overspray:










On to cleaning the car down & working on the wheels and arches, not much to share other than some snow foaming:



















Washing with CarPro IronX Soap Gel:










Removing the wheels, cleaning and then removing any iron filings with IronX, and cleaning the wheel arches - I didn't take a great deal of photos here as this was pretty messy & I didn't fancy covering the camera in road grime, degreaser, APC and water!



















Some sneaky overspray... later removed with Dodo Juice and Wolf's Chemicals detailing clay










Once the car had been thoroughly cleansed by snow foaming, two bucket washing, claying, wheels off, arches cleaned, door shuts cleaned and all dried the engine bay was worked on with Bilt Hamber Surfex HD, Meguiars APC and a variety of bushes.

How the engine looked before:























































And after some careful work:























































Then on to the exhausts:























































While the bright work was being looked at:



















On to the paintwork correction, first off the badges, scuff plates and rear lights were removed for a flat surface to polish in the more tricky areas:




























Passenger upper door before:










After:










Passenger headlight before:










After:



















Black painted trim around the windscreen:










After the paintwork was corrected, it was washed and snow foamed, dried and prepped with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate using a sample I received off James a few months ago and have since gone through a lot more of this stuff!!:










Once the whole car was prepped then on to protecting with Auto Finesse Spirit applied by hand:










And later buffed away:




























Roof protected with Wolfs Chemicals Trim Guard:



















*The interior*

Leather drivers bolster:










Head rest before:










Head rest after:










Centre Console before:










After:










Seat 50/50:










Steering Wheel 50/50:










Dash 50/50:










Once finished:



















Finally some taken outside in the sun!
































































Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

nice work ..loverly car ,apart from that steering wheel


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

Stunning! Good work on the leather


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

That's a nice little beastie. Is that the ****** Ferrari model?

Lovely job also :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great work Rob, another Spirit fan then. Hope your well matey:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work! Love these old Ferraris, although im not sold on the modern steering wheel!

Nice to know there's a place not too far from me that does wheel refinishing too!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning work!!! :thumb:


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

I love 308s. Done a Gts a few months back and would love to own one. 

Very nice work, it's great to see when the car has still got a few marks left in the paint. It shows it's being use how it's ment but the owner takes good care of it.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing...some of my favourite Ferrari..


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Great job, wonderful car, shame about the modern steering wheel, looks a bit out of place in that wonderful interior.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Love the car, it looks so small and athletic compared to the current crop of supercars which are all just way too big to be useable. 

Although that'll probably spend more time being fixed/serviced than the modern ones


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work there, looking much healthier now! Great attention to detail too


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> Great work Rob, another Spirit fan then. Hope your well matey:thumb:


Cheers Simon, not too bad thanks :thumb: you too! Yep the Auto Finesse range is slowly but surely impressing me more and more 



Mgs Detail said:


> I love 308s. Done a Gts a few months back and would love to own one.
> 
> Very nice work, it's great to see when the car has still got a few marks left in the paint. It shows it's being use how it's ment but the owner takes good care of it.


Cheers matey, agree with it being used how its meant to be - although now it spends a lot of time in a cacoon stored away :lol: some of those marks were just too deep to be pushing the boundary of the paints limit unfortunatley, the back engine panel was by far the worst one with some that were beyond safe removal 

Thanks for the comments all - I'm pretty sure the owner has the original steering wheel somewhere, but may have put that one in when it was re-trimmed.

Oh and yes I think it is the ****** model :lol:

Rob


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Lovely car and work!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I love this car, now it looks shiny as it deserves.

May i ask if are RDS those mark in the sun light? How thick was the paint, did you choose to be paint saver?


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Of course you can ask  some paint readings on that panel were of the lowest on the car, the left half where you can see the RDS read 80 and lower - bearing in mind this probably won't be the last time it see's a machine polish I thought I'd save the paint as you say. The rest of the car didn't have any ad deep as those shown on the back panel, thought I'd be honest and show them & that I wasn't prepared to push the overall paint thickness too low for the sake of those


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I find that the hardest part in a polish job is to balance cut and finish to have the best optical result with the lower paint removed. I usually choose to be gentle and save paint leaving behind some deeper RDS.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome detail. Stunning car. Thanks for sharing it with us all..


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Cracking car and finish. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheers all, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Great work. :thumb:
You dont see many of them about


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, incredible work!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work guys :thumb:
Sweeeeet motor


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Next to the Dino my favourite from the prancing horse stable, great job on the detail


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Rob, love old skool Ferraris, just something about them i just can't put my finger on.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent work mate! nice attention to detail :thumb:

Richard


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

B-e-a-u-tiful!!!!!


----------

